# Does the Garmin Edge 705 start to go a bit haywire after a few years?



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Had my Edge 705 for about four years now. Over the last year or so I've gradually started to have more problems with it on a more regular basis. In the last week it failed to record three of my rides properly. One of them, the file must not have saved properly because it was only 2Kb, and the other two, it stopped counting the vert gain half way through the ride, tried re-calibrating it and restarting it to no avail.. 

So, is it just an age thing that they start to act a bit temperamental after a few years?? 

Thanks!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, yes. When mine starts getting wacky, I reformat the drive on the unit and reinstall the firmware. Do you need instructions on how to do this?


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi thanks, I'm sure how to do that. Do I install updates via the software on the Garmin site and what's it called? Cheers.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

This doesn't really help you, but I have not had a problem with my Garmin 705 in the 3.5 years I've owned it. Prior to that, I had one for about the same amount of time with no real trouble (it was stolen).

I hope looigi's post helps.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Damitletsride! said:


> Hi thanks, I'm sure how to do that. Do I install updates via the software on the Garmin site and what's it called? Cheers.


Here's how you do it. You will lose everything on the 705 drive so you may want to upload any of your history TCX files to Garmin Connect, or save the files to your computer. You may also want to save to your computer any TCX courses or GPX rides you might have download to the TCX or GPX folders on the device. Any maps on the 705 drive will need to be reinstalled. There is a basemap on the 705 which you will also lose. It is very coarse and has limited information so is pretty much useless. I haven’t missed it. 

Firmware installation GCD files for the various versions of firmware are available from the following site:

http://garminedge705.wikispaces.com/space/content?showType=files

Make a note of all your settings first, such as data fields, map and routing preferences, auto-pause, etc. so that you can reprogram them after installing the software.

Formatting drive:

To ensure you’re working with a clean system, you might want to format the drive first. This only wipes the user partition of the device’s drive, not the partition the firmware resides in. Use the following settings:

Remove the SD card as a precaution
File System: FAT32
Volume label: GARMIN
Do not use the "Quick Format" option for this format.
Use the default settings for any other parameters.
Once started, this will take a long time complete, perhaps 45 minutes, so don't panic.
When done, create a new folder named "Garmin" in the newly formatted drive.

To install a firmware version: (Note that this will not reinstall a version if it is already installed on you unit, even after reformatting the drive. For example: If 3.1 is already installed, you must first install some other version, 2.9, 3.3 etc., then install 3.1.)

* Save the appropriate GCD file to your desktop
* Rename the file GUPDATE.GCD
* Plug your Edge 605/705 into your computer
* Drag and drop the .gcd file on your desktop into the Garmin directory on your Edge 605/705
* Unplug your Edge 605/705 from your computer
* Power on your Edge 605/705
* Follow the on-screen prompts to complete the installation
* Set up your data screens and operation preferences


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had my 705 for 4 years and it's worked almost perfectly. 
So of course I bought a new 800 model during a Black Friday sale only to find out now that the 810 has been released. 
From what I can tell, the 810 has no additional features that would interest me so I've probably saved $150-200 by taking advantage of the sale vs the 810.
I intend to keep using the 705 on an older bike as I probably couldn't sell it for much.
PS - if anyone has an interest in a Shimano Flightdeck computer or two ......


----------



## djsurge (May 2, 2009)

I've had mine for 3 years. The problem that I have with it is that it sometimes turns off while I'm riding.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

djsurge said:


> I've had mine for 3 years. The problem that I have with it is that it sometimes turns off while I'm riding.


What version firmware? I had that problem with 3.3. I reverted to 3.1 a long time ago because it worked much more reliably for me than 3.3.


----------



## djsurge (May 2, 2009)

Mine is 3.3, thanks for the tip! I'll try and revert.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I know with my old 305, the battery was on one side of the case and the board was on the other side, connected by spring contacts and the glue that held the case together. After a while, the springs started wearing out and the unit would shut off during a ride. I eventually opened it up and soldered thin wires in place of the spring contacts, then glues it back together. That extended the lifespan of the unit another year or so until the 500 came out. I upgraded to prevent further failures, and because the mount on the 500 is superior.
MTBGuru blog » Surgery on the Garmin Edge 305
I think the 705 was designed to be a little more maintenance-friendly, with screws holding the case together. I think there are tutorials for replacing the battery out there if your unit is out of warranty and/or unserviceable. Might be worth a shot.


----------

